# Java Moss



## Calla (Jun 7, 2010)

I know Java Moss is one of the easiest plants to keep, but I've happen to kill (almost kill) mine. When I first got it it was green. Now it's turning yellow. I need java moss for my guppy fry to hide in, so I need it to grow not die. I thought it grew pretty much in any light. How can I keep it from dying, and is there any chance in saving mine?


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

what kind of light are you using? jus random stab in the dark until then but I would say to add a second light coupled with some DIY CO2

...and absolutely your moss can be saved


----------



## Calla (Jun 7, 2010)

killacross said:


> what kind of light are you using? jus random stab in the dark until then but I would say to add a second light coupled with some DIY CO2
> 
> ...and absolutely your moss can be saved


The tank is just a 5 gallon from wal-mart, so the light isn't very good. I think it's 15 watts. How would I add a second light, and what kind of light would be best? I've been reading up on how to make a DIY CO2 system. How much ppm of CO2 should the tank have?


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

Calla said:


> *1.* The tank is just a 5 gallon from wal-mart, so the light isn't very good. I think it's 15 watts. *2.* How would I add a second light, and what kind of light would be best? *3.* I've been reading up on how to make a DIY CO2 system. How much ppm of CO2 should the tank have?


1. That makes it A LOT easier then, Im assuming its an incandescent screw in bulb that it came with, not useful for planted tanks

2. ...just buy a 16w or 26w CFL (the curly cue) screw-in bulb thats 6500k or 6700k or higher if you can find it, youll have plenty of lighting that way and a second bulb will not be necessary

3. dont worry about ppm with DIY CO2. as long as your recipe is right, you wont be able to generate enough CO2 to worry about...but basically...any CO2 is better than none

hope that helps


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you fertilize at all? The moss may just be starving for nutrients. What is your bio-lode like (number and type of fish, how often and how much do you feed... )?


----------

